# Channellock GLS series



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

Any one use the GLS channellocks thoughts ?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks like they want to copy knipex styling.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Links, pic?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Gas pipe guys use em


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

http://ri.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=Awr...ck-gls-3/RK=0/RS=MIb8upirzfqInLd2Ar7Iv4KeNNQ-


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Amongst my different ones is a channellock 432 which I belive is almost the same except for the head being angled in a different angle. I like mine for certain applications but also use regular ones. I also have a channellock with smooth jaws.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The right one for the right spot....

This is my oddball... Rarely used, great when it's just right.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

My dad was a mechanic for 30 years. So I got very spoiled when it came to tools. He had the GL series channel locks and they do work very well. I finally bought knipex after talking to you guys and my dad. He likes channel locks but would choose knipex every time.. Also said NWS makes an almost identical plier. He sold tools for a few years as well, and he has a pair. I just compared knipex to those other two. The channel locks are the same width as the regular ones, and still don't have the anti-pinch handle. But do grip better then the original. If you just want a cheap good pair these are it. I'm buying a 16" version since I won't use them as much. The NWS were an almost identical knock off of knipex.. Same price, same design, width about the same, the NWS did seem to have a little more aggressive teeth. They both had the same grip to me though . So to me knipex is actually a little better because I don't want the teeth marring up pipe to much .. If all you want is a good pliers for a good price, the channie GL are good... It was a fun comparison today.


----------

